

Violence Breaks Out in Cairo - kposehn

Just got word that violence broke out in Cairo, this time possibly a lot more significant than before:<p>1. Apparently, outside the state TV station, demonstrators opened fire on soldiers patrolling the location. Word is two soldiers are dead, 25 wounded.<p>2. Demonstrations are underway again in Tahrir square, with a lot more violent sentiment and police are supposedly firing tear gas into the square to disperse them.<p>Will update this thread if people want when I get more info.
======
sp332
Here's a link with more background on the Christian/Muslim tensions in Egypt
[http://english.aljazeera.net/news/middleeast/2011/10/2011109...](http://english.aljazeera.net/news/middleeast/2011/10/2011109155853144870.html)

------
nandemo
FWIW, a 2-month old NYT article on the situation of Christians in Egypt:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/28/magazine/in-egypt-the-
lure...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/28/magazine/in-egypt-the-lure-of-
leaving.html?_r=2&ref=todayspaper&pagewanted=all)

------
phektus
Please do

